
Show HN: Detecto – Computer vision model in 10 lines of code or less - alanbi
https://github.com/alankbi/detecto
======
pretty_dumm_guy
Hi,

Awesome work. Something similar to what I did, though for semantic
segmentation.

A small suggestion: From what I understand, you have hard-coded the Fast-RCNN
predictor.

    
    
      self._model.roi_heads.box_predictor = FastRCNNPredictor(in_features, len(classes) + 1)
    

Having the ability to plugin users' own models would be better, I believe.
This would translate to making the model class more abstract.

Well done!

~~~
alanbi
Thanks for the suggestion! That's a feature I definitely plan on adding
sometime in the near future.

------
alanbi
Hey all!

I'm a university student and have been working on this project for the past
month or two. I wanted to learn how to create computer vision/object detection
models for my school's robotics club but found the learning curve pretty
steep. With Detecto, my hope is that it makes the field more approachable to
newcomers and gives people a quick and easy option for when the existing
libraries are too heavy-duty.

Please let me know what you think and if you have any feedback!

